# Leaking Reo - advice please



## Darth Vaper (14/1/17)

Hi Reonauts,

So, again, a big thanks to @Genosmate for getting my Reo squonking and useable again.
However, I am really battling with juice inside my Reo - it's getting worse and pooling at the bottom inside the mod now (and also leaking out the bottom between the mod/door)

I've done as much reading as I can and I am convinced that this is my issue:
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/reo-leaking.719529/
So either a crack in the 510 pin or the nipple.
I have the old non-adjustable 510 with the brass nipple.

Assuming it is this, I have a few questions for those more in the know than I am:
Would a upgrade/repair kit include a replacement/fix for this?
If not, what would I need to try and find to get this resolved?
Lastly, is anyone able to assist with
(1) the parts required for this
(2) having the skills/temperament/patience to actually fix this (I don't!)

Lastly, given the costs/effort, is this worth doing or should I just try and live with it? The sad thing is, despite how much I love my Reo/Cyclops/XXX/Rayon combo deal, the leaking is really ruining the fun for me!

Thanks, as always, for the advice and assistance guys!


----------



## DoubleD (14/1/17)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Sorry to hear this @Darth Vaper 
Am wondering whether Genosmate may not know why it is leaking if he helped you out to get it working and I presume had the mod for a while to get it going?


----------



## Darth Vaper (14/1/17)

Thanks @Silver - he did notice the leaking, but didn't seem to think it was any worse than normal. I'm certain it has got worse since then though unfortunately


----------



## Spydro (14/1/17)

@Darth Vaper 

Would a upgrade/repair kit include a replacement/fix for this?
Yes

(1) the parts required for this
Depends on if it is the nipple/center post, or the packing.

Nipple/center post for a Reo Grand:
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

Nipple/center post for the other Reo models:
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

All in one upgrade kit:
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

(2) having the skills/temperament/patience to actually fix this (I don't!)
I would think Genosmate could install. Rob Fisher might know someone there in the Durban area as well.

You can contact Robert at Resmods direct to get answers for anything Reo from the ReoMeister himself at:
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=5

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (15/1/17)

Thanks for the direction and advice @Spydro. @DoubleD has a repair kit and has very kindly offered to give me some assistance! Once again, the Reonauts on this forum have been amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/1/17)

Yet again, another massive shout out of thanks to the Reonauts on this forum for the help in getting me out of the dwang...
This time, an especially huge thank you to @DoubleD for not only troubleshooting & fixing my leaking Reo, but also for so kindly sending it back with a spare 510 pin - @DoubleD you are a good good man, and I can only hope to somehow be of some assistance to you one day to repay my gratitude. Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD (19/1/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> Yet again, another massive shout out of thanks to the Reonauts on this forum for the help in getting me out of the dwang...
> This time, an especially huge thank you to @DoubleD for not only troubleshooting & fixing my leaking Reo, but also for so kindly sending it back with a spare 510 pin - @DoubleD you are a good good man, and I can only hope to somehow be of some assistance to you one day to repay my gratitude. Thank you!




Its only a pleasure bud 

Super stoked you are back to Reo heaven

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/1/17)

Not as stoked as I am, trust me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

